# THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES-2H meaning?



## lynne85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I just want to preface this that I will be following up with my doctor but wanted to see if you could decipher my results in the meantime.

My lab results list 2H for thyroglobulin antibodies. I have no idea what this means as I haven't been able to find anything online, I just know it's probably not great since on the lab results page, it has a lot of red around it.

I'm a paranoid person and automatically think the worst.

Thanks all as I'm quite new to this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Never heard of a rating for thyroglobulin antibodies.

What are your actual results and ranges , often found in ( ).

What sort of doctor are you seeing?


----------



## lynne85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for your response Lovlkn.

I had originally gone to see an allergist as I had been having extremely severe allergic reactions, always after eating something (hives, swelling, throat/airways closing). She didn't feel it was allergy/food related so she ordered some blood work done (for thyroid and other conditions). So I'll initially be following up with her since that was where the results of the blood work were being sent.

The thyroglobulin antibodies was the only thing that came back red.

This is the only content displayed for the T.A. area. As I said, it makes no sense to me. But thanks for listening (and responding).

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES

<OR=1 IU/ML

2 H


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think that probably means your result is a 2, which they've flagged as high, "H". What other tests did they run? Anything like TSH, Free T3 or Free T4?


----------

